# The Meeple have arrived!! *drum roll*



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow. The drive to Bloomer was a long one. We had a car full too.  My son, my 2 friends and the one friend's 2 kids came along for the ride. I was happy for the company, but it was still a drive. Worth it, though.

After that LONG drive we arrived and Erica welcomed us into her home. ALL her babies were adorable! So...of course I couldn't decide when ones to get and they were a LOT smaller than I'd expected. It was my first time seeing mice outside of a pet shop and I guess I had no idea what size to expect for young mice. I picked up all the ones I liked and thought, "Oh heck!" and took them all.  hehehe... After all they are pretty tiny.

In the car on the way home they looked a bit car sick. At one point I thought the one wasn't doing well, but found out she was just trying to sleep. :roll: I have never seen a mouse sleep, so I just didn't realize what she was doing. Oops.  Eventually they all went to sleep.

We got them home and put them into one ten gallon. I know people said 3 to 4 per 10 gallon, but they are still so small I think they'll be fine for now. I did find out they are extremely hard to photograph well. They don't look right in pictures and look about 2X their actual size. 

So here's a couple of pics and the rest are videos...





































http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 0_5877.mp4

http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 0_5878.mp4

http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 0_5880.mp4

http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 0_5879.mp4


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats on your new mousies-they're sweet!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

i love the set up of their home it reminds me of a camping trip xD lol the log house is adorable


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all. I love our new mousies and my son is tickled pink.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, a new mouse mommy! I love them, and I'm really glad you took them all!!!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, after we got there it was seemed like we'd driven SOO far. I couldn't go home with just 3.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Very cute! I love the satin one. 

(That wheel will be too small once they are full grown. )


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats on all your new babies!!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. :mrgreen: I didn't know that about the wheel. They've ignored it so far anyways. I have a lot of other fun stuff for them to do.


----------

